# West Michigan Meet and Greet #3- Steins Suicide



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Join us won't you?:lol: 

THURSDAY, FEB 23, 2006 6 PM
Buffalo Wild Wings on Alpine
*50 Cent Boneless Wings Night*

Stop by, we've had a blast in the past and you get to see Tim damn near have a heart attack!:lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

LOL :lol: Count me in, that's just the date I was thinking of.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Kush, you're getting into a rut. Is BW's down the street from your house?:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

dtg said:


> Kush, you're getting into a rut. Is BW's down the street from your house?:lol: :lol: :lol:


Shhhhh, location has nothing to do with my selection and I haven't been there since the last meet and greet:lol:


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

dtg said:


> Kush, you're getting into a rut. Is BW's down the street from your house?:lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah, maybe Uccello's on Lake Michigan Drive would be better. Ok, you can never go bad with more wings either.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I may have to come pay omage to the KING!


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Oh Yea Its BLAZING Time!!!!! 

I am supposed to be working in Kalamazoo for a week maybe 2 but I should still be able to make it on the 23rd.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

I am in! 

Rick


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

bluedevil said:


> Oh Yea Its BLAZING Time!!!!!


Hot damn! Bring them on! Maybe just a little extra sauce this time around.:evilsmile

Should be another great time. I'll plan to be there at 5 to get some tables going again based on how many replies we get here. Come one, come all.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Monday mornin' bump.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I have a meeting at 7:00 I have to be at now so I will be there at 4:30 until 6:30. I was hoping not to have to run out of there again, but what can you do. Come on Thursday, I have some taste buds I need to kill.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I can be there by 5:30 and stay until 8 or so.


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I'll have to try some blaze'n this time. That way I can call in sick on Friday.

Kush is that you in your new avatar? I hope you'll be wearing the same dress next week.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

PackerFan said:


> I'll have to try some blaze'n this time. That way I can call in sick on Friday.
> 
> Kush is that you in your new avatar? I hope you'll be wearing the same dress next week.


Melissa Theuriau, read about her here- 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=127800&page=3


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I can't make this one either, I got my daughter that night. We have to get one of these going on a Saturday night or something.


----------



## SeanJB (Apr 14, 2005)

This sounds like fun. I will try to get up that way. South east side is better .


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Feb 23? Hmmm...since that's only a half mile or so from me, I'll have to pop over there that evening!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

To the top...


----------



## gab (Jun 14, 2005)

Should be a good turnout. Rumor has it that Kush has lined up Melissa for the event.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

gab said:


> Should be a good turnout. Rumor has it that Kush has lined up Melissa for the event.


Well that changes everything! I have cataract surgery that morning but I should be seeing OK by the end of the day! :lol: :yikes: :coolgleam


----------

